

Visualizing Device Utilization - timf
http://dtrace.org/blogs/brendan/2011/12/18/visualizing-device-utilization/

======
rcfox
For a university project course, a friend and I did something similar, except
with sound. It seems the professor posted our demonstration but not our report
or code (I'll have to ask him about posting that too!):
<http://esg.uwaterloo.ca/node/254>

------
zeratul
Note to self: HP (OVIS-2) and IBM (Watson) are working on "intelligent" load
balancing tools; is real-time cluster analysis possible? single-linkage (MST
cluster cut)? would that be useful? balancing physical nodes with virtual,
seems like some sort of optimization?

------
ww520
That's very cool.

------
bprater
Looks like a start-up to me.

